# Probléme de transfére dossier d'un mac > Disque dur externe



## EL TICOU (14 Janvier 2010)

Salut ,

J'ai un souci pour transférer mes dossier de mon G5 sur mon disque dur externe !
celui-ci est un Iomega_HDD

Avant j'arrivais à faire naviguer mes dossier de mon G5 vers mon disque dur externe et inversement mais maintenant lorsque je fait un cliqué glisser pour transférer mes dossier de mon G5 sur mon disque dur externe un petit rond barré apparait et un message me dit:

" Impossible de déplacer l'élément "Nom du fichier" car Iomega_HDD ne peux pas être modifier." .

Mai je peux toujours transférer mes dossier du disque dur externe sur mon mac ! 

Pouvez-vous m'aider ? 

Merci d'avance 

Yvain !


----------



## christophe2312 (14 Janvier 2010)

bonjour
"reparation disque "effectuez sur le disque externe?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Janvier 2010)

EL TICOU a dit:


> Salut ,
> 
> J'ai un souci pour transférer mes dossier de mon G5 sur mon disque dur externe !
> celui-ci est un Iomega_HDD
> ...



Bonjour
Sélectionne ton DDE puis fait - commande -I - pour lire les informations et regarde en bas de la fenêtre - Partage et permission - si nécessaire déroule le triangle et vois si tu peut modifier quelque chose.
cordialement JP


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

et quel formatage sur ce DDE?


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2010)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je parierais pour un disque externe formatté en NTFS avec Paragon NTFS installé sur le Mac.

SI je dis ça, c'est que depuis quelques semaines il y a une tonne de fils relatant ce genre de problèmes dans de telles circonstances, avec Paragon qui finit par tellement véroler le catalogue  de fichiers du disque NTFS qu'il n'y a plus moyen de faire quoi que ce soit sur ce disque (sauf le reformater en perdant tout...)

Mais je me trompe peut-être!


----------



## EL TICOU (14 Janvier 2010)

^^ et en français sa donne quoi lol ! mes permission sont "lecture seulement" je ne peux pas les modifier ! 

une case indexation est disponible et quand je clique dessus l'indexation ce lance mais s'arrête à même pas la moitier est-ce utile de faire une indexation? je ne connais rien à l'informatique !

mais l'important est de pouvoir refaire des transfère de dossier dans les deux sens Mac > Disque dur et Disque dur > Mac ! si vous avez l'astuce pour me permetre de pouvoir avoir la permission "écriture et lecture" sa déboiterai  car je ne peux même pas changer le nom de mon disque dur sa va loin tout de même !

merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2010)

Pour modifier les autorisations, il faut d'abord cliquer sur le cadenas en bas de la fenêtre, puis saisir ton mot de passe administrateur, et là seulement tu devrais pouvoir repasser à lecture/écriture


----------



## EL TICOU (14 Janvier 2010)

Il n'y a pas de cadenas je ne peux rien faire !

Est-il possible de réinstaler la version OSX et de ne pas perdre mes fichier comme sa ptétre que tous marcherai comme neuf ^^ je ne sais pas je propose je n'y connai rien !


----------



## christophe2312 (14 Janvier 2010)

pour ouvrir le cadenas 

cliquer sur le disque dur externe ,  lire les informations 
Une fenetre s ouvre 
le cadenas est en bas de la fenetre


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

EL TICOU a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de cadenas je ne peux rien faire !
> 
> Est-il possible de réinstaler la version OSX et de ne pas perdre mes fichier comme sa ptétre que tous marcherai comme neuf ^^ je ne sais pas je propose je n'y connai rien !


laisse ton OS tranquille il est sans doute OK

le souci est tout betement avec le DD externe
format ( toujours pas  indiqué)
et droits

et certains droits dependant du formatage donc répondre là dessus


----------



## EL TICOU (16 Janvier 2010)

euh vous allez me trouver chian lol mais je comprend pas ce que je dois faire  ^^


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2010)

selectionner le disque dur externe  et faire ce que Chrsitophe indique
et si OS ancien ( non specfié par toi)
tu clique détails en bas de la fenetre d'info
et là tu as le cadenas


et eventuellement donner le format 
c'est à dire  si en haut tu as format : Mac OS etendu  journalisé
ou pas


----------



## dhery2@gmail.com (4 Février 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 
j ai le meme probleme, je n ai pas acces au cadenas, en faisant cmd I, la derniere info en bas c est ( partage et permission ) et cela dit : lecture seule !!!
merci


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2010)

dhery 
je sais que gmail a un filtre antispam efficace

mais  avec ce pseudo tu tends la perche pour etre bombardé
contacter un afmi ( pseudo en rouge) ou via contact en bas de chaque page


----------



## bapt06 (5 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je serais curieux de connaitre la solution moi aussi j'ai le meme probleme que dhery ou el ticou je n'ai pas de cadenas 
j'ai meme chercher comment formater et pas trouver...

Ca fait un an que je suis sur ce probleme alors si quelqu'un peu le resoudre... je dis bravo...!

Je crois savoir qu'il y avait un probleme de compatibilité qui venait de chez maxtor avec une mise a jour a installer mais j'ai rien trouvé non plus de ce coté là...


----------

